# Very Sad News About Earl Blake



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

I received this sad news news about Earl Blake, Sportcast President on yesterday.

It is with a very sad heart that I send you this email about Earl Blake suddenly passing away last night. I talked to Earl’s wife Dorothy and his brother Gilbert this morning and they said that Earl had pains in his chest last night and they rushed him to the hospital where he passed away. Needless to say, Dorothy and Gilbert and the whole Blake family are totally devastated.

My prayers are with Dorothy and Earl's family. I'll try to make sure that the funeral information is also posted.

LarryB


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*My condolences to his family & friends*

Earl Blake, i wll remember him as a gentleman as well as an ambassador to the sport of long distance casting. i purchased my first Zziplex rod from Earl. RIP.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

sad news indeed
you will be missed earl.....rip


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

sportcasting has lost a great caster and a gentleman hwe will be missed by all


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

My thoughts are with Earls family at this sad time.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

My sincere condolences to Earl's family.

Tommy


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Very sad to hear the news of Earl's sudden passing. I feel so sorry for his family. My thoughts and prayers are with them 
Big Dave


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

This is very sad news. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Earl will be missed by all. He was very dedicated to the sport of long distance casting and his support will always be remembered. I grew to respect him as a gentleman who cared deeply for others. Our condolences to his family, loved ones and friends.

Don


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

May he rest in peace and my the Lord comfort his family.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

* rest in peace *


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

We Pray for strength, 
God be with you


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*RIP Earl Blake*

I was deeply saddened when I heard the news of Earl's sudden passing , he was a mentor to me for casting and a gentleman , i will really miss him , My sincere condolences to his wife , Dorothy and brother Gilbert and to the rest of his family , 
Steve from New York


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

All I can say is WOW......


----------



## reelbiglou (Mar 3, 2008)

*Sorry*

My heart goes out to the family.
I remember him being such a great host to Jerry and I last year.
My condolences to his loved ones


----------

